# Rough idle



## craigdiedrich (Dec 5, 2012)

I just purchased a used 09 routan from a VW dealer. I noticed when it is stopped and at idle, I feel a slight vibration/rough idle. The rpm are at 600 and you can barely see the needle move when it does this. but I feel it and I wondered what the issue could be, or if it is normal as I have read before. It doesnt seem normal. But you shouldnt be able to feel a random slug in the idle. Does anyone know what could be causing this, or had this issue? Maybe its normal and just me..... Thanks


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

craigdiedrich said:


> I just purchased a used 09 routan from a VW dealer. I noticed when it is stopped and at idle, I feel a slight vibration/rough idle. The rpm are at 600 and you can barely see the needle move when it does this. but I feel it and I wondered what the issue could be, or if it is normal as I have read before. It doesnt seem normal. But you shouldnt be able to feel a random slug in the idle. Does anyone know what could be causing this, or had this issue? Maybe its normal and just me..... Thanks


 What engine is in your 09? 3.8 or 4.0? Also does it have the automatic climate control? I know when our 10 SEL has the A/C on or is set at the right temp where it will split the heat-A/C we will get a vibration, but our RPM's are not at 600 IIRC. Perhaps try turning off the A/C all together and see if it does it.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

2009, 3.8L here, and the idle has been rough since day 1, actually has gotten better once VW rebuilt the motor with new rings / valve stem seals. But still the idle is rough. Im thinking it must be the design of the motor mounts because my Fiesta with a large stroke 4Cly idles completely smooth.

go figure


----------

